# Edinburgh support group



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi the Edinburgh support group will be running again from Wednesday 29th May from 6pm - 8pm, Beechwood House, Murrayfield.  Thereafter it will be on the last Wednesday of each month.  Hope some of you can come along 
Get in touch if you want to come along.  All welcome


----------



## akhy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, 
Is the support group for people going through treatment? The reason I ask is because I've had 2 failed icsi treatments through the NHS and am looking to meet others who have gone through the same kind of thing as I feel like I'm really struggling and would benefit from talking to others.  If this isn't the right kind of group is there others that u know of? I live in west Lothian but can travel to surrounding areas. 

Thanks Akhy


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi
yes it is for people who are going through treatment, have had failed treatment but are continuing to try.  People will be at different stages i.e. some may be starting, some may have had cycles that have not been successful.  There is another group for people who are not continuing treatment which is called More to Life.  Hope you can come along x


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

hi, im thinkng about coming along if i can get out of work in time, what is the exact address and do you know what lothian bus number to get?


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 

Unfortunately I am not sure about the bus number.  It is the Spire Murrayfield, Beechwood House is near the entrance and is before the actual hospital.  Hope you can make it x


----------



## ASLL (Jun 4, 2013)

Are there more support groups running.. Have just started IVF at the Spire


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi  there are groups all over Scotland running at the moment, the one in Edinburgh is on the last Wednesday of each month.  The next closest we have to their is Motherwell.


----------



## ASLL (Jun 4, 2013)

great - so the next one will be at the end of July at the Spire Murryfield 6-8; is that correct.  Is it for couples or for ladies?

REgards


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Yes it is at Beechwood House as you drive into Murrayfield


----------



## akhy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi is this group still running?


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes it is


----------



## Button4709 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi just wondering if it's for couples or just women? Also do you need to be there for 6 or can you drop in anytime between 6-8? X


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Both couples and people on their own attend.  If you are slightly later than 6 it would not be a problem.  Most people attend for most of the 2 hours.  Hope you can come along.


----------

